# Billy Sheehan and Paul Gilbert battle



## David (Dec 16, 2005)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7123164409752792753&q=paul+gilbert

that fuckiing wrocked. Billy ripped it up on bass, and then that was perfect with the two of them going back and forth.


----------



## Ken (Dec 16, 2005)

Ah yes. Addicted To That Rush. Great mr memories, there...


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 16, 2005)

Holy crap are his pants ever tight


----------



## Shawn (Dec 16, 2005)

Ken Burtch said:



> Ah yes. Addicted To That Rush. Great mr memories, there...


 That was awesome.


----------



## Nik (Dec 16, 2005)

Awesome vid  

But this google video thing is pissing me off; I really want to save some of these great shred vids on my computer and burn them on a CD to view at my own leisure


----------



## Leon (Dec 17, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Holy crap are his pants ever tight


...a sign of the times


----------



## Jason (Dec 17, 2005)

jesus christ that is some of the fastest bass shreding ive ever heard goddamn


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 17, 2005)

That's from their Live in San Francisco video. I've got the whole thing. First time I saw that was about 12 years ago. Wow... time flies. I just watched it again a few weeks back. Great stuff.


----------



## Naren (Dec 17, 2005)

That was awesome. Billy Sheehan is the man. I believe that's the exact same bass he used on the G3 DVD when playing with Steve Vai. Very impressive player, indeed.


----------



## David (Dec 17, 2005)

Naren said:


> That was awesome. Billy Sheehan is the man. I believe that's the exact same bass he used on the G3 DVD when playing with Steve Vai. Very impressive player, indeed.



yeah, that's what I thought. He really... looks a lot younger in that video I posted, I mean, it's amazing the difference.


----------



## Naren (Dec 17, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> yeah, that's what I thought. He really... looks a lot younger in that video I posted, I mean, it's amazing the difference.



Heh. He looks a lot younger and a lot more metal


----------



## Shannon (Dec 17, 2005)

Sheehan & Gilbert were ones of the best guitar/bass combos ever. It's just too bad most of Mr. Big's stuff was so wussified. Addicted To That Rush was pretty badass though.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 17, 2005)

Very cool video. Though the tight pants are nothing compared to the dozens of wristbands, and the scarf


----------



## Shannon (Dec 17, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Very cool video. Though the tight pants are nothing compared to the dozens of wristbands, and the scarf



...and the pair of tube socks balled up and stuffed in their crotch area. I think Billy got that tip from DLR.


----------



## David (Dec 17, 2005)

Shannon said:


> ...and the pair of tube socks balled up and stuffed in their crotch area. I think Billy got that tip from DLR.


I guess I should stop doing that huh?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 17, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> I guess I should stop doing that huh?



Definately. That and fakeass emo haircuts don't impress chicks.


----------



## David (Dec 17, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Definately. That and fakeass emo haircuts don't impress chicks.


ahh fuck you hoe!!!    

I'm just playin. I'm gonna get some much shit for cutting my hair aren't I? Also... reason #597... there are waaaay too many crappy metal bands nowadays that adapting to the smooth-long shred hair look. I don't want be be distinguished as a person who can only gallop on a low b and scream DIE.

AND, it's not emo, it's more or so rich skater boi??? Either way... I'm still getting laid twice as much with twice as hott chicks than you all


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 17, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> ahh fuck you hoe!!!
> 
> I'm just playin. I'm gonna get some much shit for cutting my hair aren't I? Also... reason #597... there are waaaay too many crappy metal bands nowadays that adapting to the smooth-long shred hair look. I don't want be be distinguished as a person who can only gallop on a low b and scream DIE.
> 
> AND, it's not emo, it's more or so rich skater boi??? Either way... I'm still getting laid twice as much with twice as hott chicks than you all


Yeah well, my girlfriend loves long hair and oral sex, on both of us


----------



## Shannon (Dec 18, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> ahh fuck you hoe!!!
> 
> I'm just playin. I'm gonna get some much shit for cutting my hair aren't I? Also... reason #597... there are waaaay too many crappy metal bands nowadays that adapting to the smooth-long shred hair look. I don't want be be distinguished as a person who can only gallop on a low b and scream DIE.
> 
> AND, it's not emo, it's more or so rich skater boi??? Either way... I'm still getting laid twice as much with twice as hott chicks than you all



 Just messing with ya, guy! Couldn't resist.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 19, 2005)

*NOTICE*​All that hair bullshit has been cleaned from this thread, all 2 pages of it. Anyone else who keeps it up in this topic will have their user title changed to "Sackmaster General"(Or "Cock Acceptor", depending on my mood). This thread is about how awesome paul gilbert and billy sheehan are, and how weak the Mr. Big radio songs were.​


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, that's impressive...

But what is it with those Google vids??
On my machine they run glitchy/jumpy unless the whole thing's buffered & the framerate JUST SUCKS.  
Is it just my machine or are they all like that?? ( the EVH one was like that too )


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 19, 2005)

They run fine for me. Must be your machine.


----------



## David (Dec 19, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> Yeah, that's impressive...
> 
> But what is it with those Google vids??
> On my machine they run glitchy/jumpy unless the whole thing's buffered & the framerate JUST SUCKS.
> Is it just my machine or are they all like that?? ( the EVH one was like that too )



Well it loads it while it plays, it's streaming. If it loads slower than it plays, then it will stop, and play the next few frames when they're loaded (chugging), it's got to load all the way, then youc an go to the beginning and it should play fine.


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2005)

It plays fine once it's loaded, except for the lame framerate ( looks like around 2fps! )
All other vids stream & play fine on my machine ( wmv,mpg,mov,avi etc ) just these google ones suck.


----------



## David (Dec 19, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> It plays fine once it's loaded, except for the lame framerate ( looks like around 2fps! )
> All other vids stream & play fine on my machine ( wmv,mpg,mov,avi etc ) just these google ones suck.


oh that sucks! I dunno what ot say man... lol


----------



## Dusty Metal (Jan 1, 2006)

That sure does bring back good memories , where has the time gone?


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Mar 10, 2006)

dude i saw him live when i saw vai and i creamed my pants about 15 times that night and quit guitar (for about 2 hrs).


----------



## Jerich (Apr 2, 2006)

man this video brought back memories for me...when i saw Billy play with his old band TALAS back in the late to early 80's ..yes my age shows here...but him and Mitch Perry on guitar would freak-n-shred for hours...and play very impressive stuff...


----------



## Jerich (Apr 2, 2006)

man this video brought back memories for me...when i saw Billy play with his old band TALAS back in the late to early 80's ..yes my age shows here...but him and Mitch Perry on guitar would freak-n-shred for hours...and play very impressive stuff...


----------

